# mit java eine php seite aufrufen, die dann eine db aufruft



## Looky (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo Freunde,

jetzt kommt einer meiner wirren Gedanken.. Aaaalso, ich habe ein Programm programmiert, bei dem sich der Benutzer unter anderem als registrierter Benutzer an einer MySQL DB anmelden kann. Nun gibt es aber einige Leute, die hinter einem Proxy sitzen, der nur Port 80 durchlässt.

Also hier die Frage: Geht folgendes Konstrukt. --> php Datei liegt auf einem Server. Java sendet requests an php, php leitet an die db weiter. db sendet daten zurück an php und php an java. Ein ähnliches Prinzip wie ajax würd ich sagen, wobei das php script als Interface fungiert.

Bin mal gespannt..
Mfg
Christian


----------



## _jsd_ (14. Februar 2008)

Hi

warum gehst Du nicht direct an die Datenbank, bevor Du Dir so ein Umstand über php machts? Kannst doch den Port für die Datenbank über die 80 schleifen...bzw, bei Java konnte man, glaub ich, den Proxy auch gleich als Property angeben...

hmf


----------



## Looky (14. Februar 2008)

ja, aber...

1) bin ich kein admin auf der kiste wo die db läuft
2) hat der proxy einen content filter. sprich es dürfen auch nur http daten bzw xml drüber..


----------



## Smily0412 (14. Februar 2008)

_jsd_ hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> warum gehst Du nicht direct an die Datenbank, bevor Du Dir so ein Umstand über php machts? Kannst doch den Port für die Datenbank über die 80 schleifen...bzw, bei Java konnte man, glaub ich, den Proxy auch gleich als Property angeben...
> 
> hmf



Nicht zu empfehlen. Java läuft bekanntlich auf dem Client, also müssten die DB-Zugangsdaten auch im Client stehen, wodurch das einfach ausgelesen werden kann.

Das mit der PHP-Schnittstelle ist schon eine gute idee.


----------



## _jsd_ (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

@Smily0412 

1.) Es gibt Verschlüsselungen!!
2.) Kann die Kennung vom Nutzer zur Laufzeit eingegeben werden
3.) Kommt es eh darauf an was überhaupt gemacht werden soll
4.) Ists immer noch eine schlechte Idee über PHP zu gehen, da kann die Application gleich in JSP oder Komplet in PHP realisiert werden.

@Looky

Du brauchst kein Admin sein, Du kannst einen Port ( zb. 11 ) über einen anderen Port ( zB 80) Tunneln und beim Zielrechner wieder auf der 11 rauskommen. Es ist sehr unschöner Programmierstiel so ein Konstrukt zu basteln ( Java -> PHP)...

hmf


----------



## procurve (14. Februar 2008)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.gruessditsch.de/blog/?p=14
bzw.
https://jpmdbc.dev.java.net/


----------



## Looky (14. Februar 2008)

procurve hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> http://www.gruessditsch.de/blog/?p=14
> bzw.
> https://jpmdbc.dev.java.net/




SUUUUUPER, ab jetzt stehst du im Buch der coolen Leute bei mir!
Danke


----------



## Oliver Gierke (14. Februar 2008)

_jsd_ hat gesagt.:


> Es ist sehr unschöner Programmierstiel so ein Konstrukt zu basteln ( Java -> PHP)...



*gg* das erzähle mal einem Unternehmen, dass z.B. WebServices in PHP und Java implementiert / implementieren muss / will / kann / darf. Zwei verschiedene Sprachen in einem Projekt zu haben ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal. Man vermeidet es sicher gern, aber mit sauberen Schnittstellen ist das sicher kein Problem. Und im nichttrivialen Anwendungsumfeld (Banken / Versicherungen etc.) Gang und Gebe.

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## _jsd_ (14. Februar 2008)

Zwei Sprachen zu nutzen hat tatsächlich nichts mit unsauber zu tun, da geb ich Dir zweifelsfrei Recht, ( Ich nutze im Unternehmen selber Ruby u. Java, nur halt "sauber" über eine Bridge), mit dem JDBC-Treiber wirds etwas sauberer. Ich habe es in einem Unternehmen auch schon erlebt das keine Datenbank-Netzwerk-Lizensen gekauft wurden und wir dann per PHP ein anderes PHP-Script auf einem anderen WebServer aufrufen mussten um an die Daten zu gelangen, und das war unsauber, weil Flaschenhals, und wenn eine Exception kam war auch mißt...das war damit gemeint, und nicht das nutzen von zwei Sprachen

hmf


----------

